# Sewer camera



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok guys this is a vivax a buddy is nffering it to me me for 1500 with a general locator only problem is the dam thing stuck in chinease other than runs and looks great my question is is it worth it any feed back would be /reat o camera has 200 feet of cable


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That there^^ is post of the week material :laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

The general transmitter and locator, cost me 2 grand. Do you even read your posts before hitting submit. :jester:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

The reason y I ask is one I am not familiar with any other camera except ridgid two it won't record cause the language is in chinnese andthree I really don't know the price off this stuff that's y I posted and asked cause I have never heard of that brand


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

revenge said:


> The reason y I ask is one I am not familiar with any other camera except ridgid two it won't record cause the language is in chinnese andthree I really don't know the price off this stuff that's y I posted and asked cause I have never heard of that brand


Damn might can understand the chinnese easier than the above. :jester:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Why do I have a feeling that this revenge guy, is some former member that was perm-banned from here screwing with us?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

In all honesty it is a sraight &oward question and no I have never been band how do change the languege setting


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Is that a good camera or wat I already ha-e a locaterand no one answered my uuestien


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Why do I have a feeling that this revenge guy, is some former member that was perm-banned from here screwing with us?


I dont think so .

Just a plumber with fat fingers and a small keypad.:laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> Is that a good camera or wat I already ha-e a locaterand no one answered my uuestien


Nobody answered you because their keyboards are all covered with the blood that has been pouring our of their eyes and ears from trying to read your posts. You really need to take your time and formulate complete sentences with punctuation and all that other junk. Great, now I have a headache!







Paul


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> Is that a good camera or wat I already ha-e a locaterand no one answered my uuestien


I feel for you. I can't type for crap or spell,,, but I try to take time and proof read before I send .... My i phone fixes a lot of my mistakes.... You type like you text massage a lot ???? As for the camera I can't help you there I'm not in service but I have seen and used general machines ..... I'd try to contact factory to get instruction book or help to Change the language


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you, tex as for me typing it really shouldn't be a problem. yes I do tex a lot lol, but if my gramm r and punctuation is such a problem I will try to fix it. Like I said it was offered to me for a good price I just never used before. As for laduage I assume it will affect the features, as not letting me use cause I can't read it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Plz ****inue to poast how u see fit. We all mizpel at times.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I read the post wrong ... Uv never heard of vivax but it seems to be a large company. Here's the support number


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I txt a lot 2 ... It's a age thing I think


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Are you positive that chin ease int your first langage? Lol sounds like a new citizen


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey man just giving you a hard time.:thumbup:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Finaly got the chinnese off, and changed to english. Iused it today thing is a gem I like it better than the bosses ridgid now I just need the mini real but the ridgid locator is a better tool the the gen eye in my opinon thaks everybody tha helped


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

您意味什麼您不可能瞭解中文？ 讀比您的崗位是容易。:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

That japanese red lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

revenge said:


> That japanese red lol


Nope! Chinese.... :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Nope! Chinese.... :laughing:


Mandarin or Cantonese?

:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Mandarin or Cantonese?
> 
> :laughing:


Traditional Chinese...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Traditional Chinese...


Didn't know there was such a thing, thought it was one or the other...


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

revenge said:


> Ok guys this is a vivax a buddy is nffering it to me me for 1500 with a general locator only problem is the dam thing stuck in chinease other than runs and looks great my question is is it worth it any feed back would be /reat o camera has 200 feet of cable


I can usually decipher your posts after a few Tylenol. More to the point, I despise you for getting such a damn good deal on that camera and locator. Then again that's what buddies are for, lol.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Didn't know there was such a thing, thought it was one or the other...


You read to many Chinese Restaurant menus.... :laughing:


----------



## KostyaTech (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi, there is another good camera with locator, cheap and effective


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

KostyaTech said:


> Hi, there is another good camera with locator, cheap and effective


And there is another good Chinese salesman. That is none professional to America language. That is good, because operator manual positively explain how to make cheap and effective camera go to maximum usability for owner. For after sale service there is no need, our cheap and effective camera system make easy to operate to beginner.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

revenge said:


> Ok guys this is a vivax a buddy is nffering it to me me for 1500 with a general locator only problem is the dam thing stuck in chinease other than runs and looks great my question is is it worth it any feed back would be /reat o camera has 200 feet of cable


没有你刚刚应该正常。

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a nephew who learned Spanish in High School, French in pre-Grade and Chinese (Mandarin) in Medical School. Out of Medical School he married a Korean doctor and is now fluent in all 5-languages.

Mark


----------



## KostyaTech (Apr 11, 2012)

By the way I am not from China and live quite far from it. I just work in Canadian company and wanted to help you somehow 'cause i know push cameras a little bit... 
just there is a camera that popular 
but i don't insist, 'cause this talk not about cameras but lanquages...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

KostyaTech said:


> ...I just work in Canadian company and wanted to help you somehow 'cause i know push cameras a little bit...


KostyaTech...
PZ is a site for those actively in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------



## KostyaTech (Apr 11, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> KostyaTech...
> PZ is a site for those actively in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.
> 
> Thanks.


Agreed! And whenever you need to talk to a man, who knows sewer cameras, i'll be here!


----------

